# Trying to make their lives less miserable?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay, sorry for the bunch of threads with questions. But I was thinking about what could make my pigeons life less miserable?
I mean, they were born ferals and that makes me feel -right or wrong, but that's how I feel- that they are not living up to their potential.
Besides getting a bigger cage, and letting them fly indoors more time (I am working on that. Now they are getting quite good times, until my mother gets a "this dirty birds again" attack), what could I do for them?
When indoors, they have access to a variety of foods. One of them hates human contact, one of them is more or less friendly. Perches on me to beg food and when bored just walks around my table, exploring my mess. They have access to a plate with water for bathing.
My bedroom - only place possible for release - is not exactly the brighter room of the house. It's one of the things I dislike the most about it.
They often just perch on the shelves and eat.
When outdoors, caged, I split the cages in two - one with shade and one with sun. They don't spend much time outdoors because that means caging.
Anything else I could do for them to feel better? I'm working on convincing my mom for the new cage. She wants me to give them away to a pet store (thus avoiding the cage), but I don't want to. As long as they are with me, they still have a chance of getting released. On the contrary, on a pet store, they'd be definitely caged for the rest of their lives. I'm working on finding a release location.
Anything else I could do to make their lives better, to improve their life quality?

Also, on a completely unrelated note: when should pigeons start to be sexually active? Because I want to know if I have two girls or a girl and a boy. That would change quite a bit some release stuff.
I've never had a release this difficult!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do all you CAN do to your ability and limits. pigeons do not belong in a pet store, not even sure why you would do that if your going to release them anyway?...


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know if I can release them or not. I first need to find a location, which I haven't even if I've been searching for months.
I'm running out of ideas :/.

Anyways, I was wondering which actual things I could do to improve their lives while on their (hopefully) temporary stay in my home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> I don't know if I can release them or not. I first need to find a location, which I haven't even if I've been searching for months.
> I'm running out of ideas :/.
> 
> Anyways, I was wondering which actual things I could do to improve their lives while on their (hopefully) temporary stay in my home.


as said before, do all you can do to your ability and limits. If they can not be released and you can not keep them you will have to search for a good home.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

The thing is I don't know what else to do for them. I mean, I wanted ideas on how to make their lives more interesting than just sitting in a shelf. It's not like a dog, that you can take for a walk or throw them a ball for them to chase.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pawbla said:


> The thing is I don't know what else to do for them. I mean, I wanted ideas on how to make their lives more interesting than just sitting in a shelf. It's not like a dog, that you can take for a walk or throw them a ball for them to chase.


a large aviary out doors for nice days, regualr feed and clean water, a nest box if needed and a large coop with perches, some hay or dried clean grass to peck at and make nests and regular offer of bathing, a place to get some sunshine. so try to do all those things. if you can't then just make do with what you CAN do.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay, thanks! Seems I have most of it covered but the aviary.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

My birds have access to a good sized flight pen, yet other than a flurry of activity morning and afternoon, they spend most of their time just hanging out. Pigeons are incredibly curious, so being able to see outside is a big plus.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a big window but they don't really seem interested.
Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pawbla, the biggest thing to make their life nice would be to put up something that they could go into to enjoy the outside, other than a cage. It is fairly cheap to put up a temporary aviary. 4X6 feet or similar for them to be able to get outside in the air and sunshine and be able to move around. Somewhere they could have their bath set up. You could do it with cheap metal fence posts, and wire fencing if you had to, for the tops and sides. Hardware cloth is much better, as nothing will get in, but if you are around and check on them, and never leave them out there at night, then it would be something.

Also, I didn't understand what you meant by "the sex of the birds changing some of the release stuff." I'm sorry, but what does their sex have to do with releasing?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

The sex of them? Some thoughts on the bonding they may have or not. If say, one does the "release exercises" just fine while the other fails to react the way expected, for a considerable amount of time, maybe I could release just one and keep trying with the other one. Of course I prefer releasing both together, but why holding one off when I don't know when the other one will be ready.
Yep, I'm working on convincing them. I have plans and everything ready but I need somebody to help me build it because I haven't held a tool in my life. Also I need to get help on the materials that should be used (somebody who comes with me to buy them because I have absolutely no idea about it). I have plans for a 4' x 5' 3" cage/aviary.
For now I have my window open (it has some things that prevent escape), it's really large, actually they are two doors/windows. I wanted first something that could be attached there, but my father said there was no way I'd build something 2mts high.
I may have found a release site, I just need to talk to the owners. They are the ones that cut my hair, and they are quite friendly. I'll get an appointment to cut my hair for Tuesday (they don't work on Mondays) and I hope I can convince them to allow me to do the exercises.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Releasing only two birds instead of a group makes it harder on them. Releasing just one at a time, makes it even harder. Wait til they are both ready.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay. I guess it does have a reason.


----------

